# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Как исправить ярлык для браузера?

## mike 1

Здесь, и не только на этом форуме, часто спрашивают, как исправить ярлык для браузера? Вот я решил написать своего рода инструкцию для таких пользователей, которым покажу, как исправить ярлык для браузера. В качестве примера будет выступать браузер Опера, в котором мы с вами будем исправлять ярлык для браузера. 

Итак, начнем:


1. Закройте браузер. 

2. Щелкните по ярлыку браузера правой кнопкой мыши и выберите "*Свойства*"





3. В появившимся окне перейдите на вкладку "*Общие*". Убедитесь, что галочка "*Только чтение*" не стоит. Если галочка "*Только чтение*" стоит, снимите ее, затем нажмите на кнопку "*Применить*". 





4. После этого перейдите на вкладку "*Ярлык*". Затем наведите курсор мыши на поле "*Объект*". В этом поле при помощи курсора мыши передвиньте текстовый курсор в самый конец. 





5. Видим в конце приписку с вредоносным сайтом, удаляем ее и получаем в конечном итоге исправленный ярлык для браузера. Сохраняем изменения кнопкой "*Применить*". 





6. Теперь по этой инструкции исправьте остальные ярлыки для других браузеров.

----------

kalina56,  *olejah*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

